# che cultura della sessualità trasmettiamo?



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

*che cultura della sessualità trasmettiamo?*

*Dodici le segnalazioni nell’ultimo anno al centro del Fatebenefratelli*

*«Giochi erotici in cambio dell’iPod» Allarme sesso a pagamento in classe *

*Segnalazioni *

*MILANO *- Giorgia di prima C (e parlia­mo di medie) ha pubblicato la sua foto su Messenger. È se­minuda, una mano sposta la canottiera. Il seno è ancora acerbo, ma il sorriso è da attri­ce consumata. Puro esibizioni­smo, lei non chiede nulla in cambio di una sbirciatina «vir­tuale ». Viviana, invece, in cambio di un iPod, offre un pacchetto di prestazioni orali nel bagno del liceo, a orari concordati. Un singolo incon­tro, in un istituto a nordovest di Milano, costa cinque euro. I ragazzi si scambiano filmati pornografici con il cellulare. E, insieme a questi, i book del­le compagne, cosa fa Rosa e per quanto lo fa. Una sorta di database consultabile online. Certo, i nomi sono di fantasia, ma l’allarme «sesso malato» a scuola, lanciato dall’assessore Giampaolo Landi di Chiaven­na, «è vero e serio». «E questa è solo la punta dell’iceberg». 
*Il centro e la periferia, la Mi­lano bene *e quella dei palazzo­ni degradati, i bambini e gli adolescenti, è un tarlo trasver­sale e poco rintracciabile que­sta sessuomania dai risvolti hard che colpisce i ragazzi mi­lanesi. «E non è giusto far fin­ta di niente, pensare 'non suc­cederà a mio figlio', dimenti­care la cosa come se riguardas­se sempre e solo gli altri», spiega Luca Bernardo, prima­rio della struttura di Pediatria e dell’area adolescenza al Fate­benefratelli. «Sono i numeri a dimostrarlo». Dodici segnalazioni nell’ul­timo anno, arrivate al centro diretto da Bernardo, l’unico in Italia (almeno in una strut­tura pubblica) che si occupa di tutti i problemi dell’adole­scenza. Una al mese, non è po­co. Otto ragazzi che per que­stioni di bullismo sono arriva­ti a raccontare a medici e psi­cologi le loro vicende persona­li e quelle dei compagni, a ri­velare un giro di microprosti­tuzione. Con loro, anche quat­tro ragazzine tra i 14 e i 17 an­ni. «I rapporti avvengono nel­le scuole o nei locali — rac­conta l’esperto — anche tra gruppi. E mai durante l’inter­vallo, ma ad orari stabiliti pri­ma, durante la fase prelimina­re ». Quella in cui ci si mette d’accordo. 
*La materia di scambio: iPhone, iPod, schede *per la ri­carica del cellulare, vestiti e scarpe griffate. «Le ragazze si comportano come l’ape regi­na che attira a sé il maschio — continua Bernardo —, so­no calme e disinibite. Di soli­to hanno qualche anno in me­no rispetto ai partner. I ma­schi le scelgono consultando il book virtuale». Un fenomeno sotterraneo, difficile da far emergere. «So­no nicchie, zone oscure — commenta Michela Franciset­ti, preside all’istituto com­prensivo Pertini — ma non è questo il punto. Il problema è quello che sta dietro, il disa­gio di una società che fa fatica a indicare un percorso educa­tivo, l’immagine imprecisa che le giovani hanno di sé e che i coetanei hanno di loro». Un appello a parlare, a rac­contare e raccontarsi. Anche a questo punta la campagna del Comune che invierà nei pros­simi giorni materiale informa­tivo alle famiglie milanesi. L'Osservatorio sui diritti dei minori apprezza questo pro­getto di sensibilizzazione e sollecita la polizia a intensifi­care il monitoraggio della re­te: «Alcune videochat di libe­ro accesso e non vietate ai mi­nori, consentono conversazio­ni con giovanissimi che si esi­biscono in atteggiamenti ses­sualmente espliciti». 
Annachiara Sacchi Andrea Senesi 
*25 agosto 2009*
***********************************************************************************************

12 segnalazioni non so se siano allarmanti.
Certo è che basta fare un giro su net-log o sentire i dialoghi in metrò dei ragazzini per rimanere sconcertati.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

non ci son più i giovani di una volta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ieri ho visto un pezzo della Voglia matta e tognazzi diceva le stesse cose che sentiamo oggi sui giovani 50 anni fa..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci son più i giovani di una volta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma ne "La voglia matta" era il quarantenne a vedere con occhi maliziosi la ragazzina che ...lo prende in giro senza farci nulla ...niente a che vedere con chi frequenta papi...

Chiaro che a volte si sbaglia a interpretare il comportamento giovanile. La mia era la generazione della minigonna ed eravamo tutte "tranquillamente" in mutande anche a messa.
Ma io mi riferivo a pose e linguaggio che non hanno nulla di tranquillo.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

era una battuta.
Altro non dico per non essere volgare


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

diciamocelo, bei popò di puttanini i giovani


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Agosto 2009)

tutti i miei amici che hanno figlie femmine sono angosciati da questo porcellero andante.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Ma i giovani non sono figli del nulla.
Sono figli di una famiglia e di una cultura.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEOaN7qNETI


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Agosto 2009)

certo e' che quando avevo 13 anni io se riuscivo a sfiorare lingua contro lingua una mia coetanea era gia impresa epica
cambiano i tempi


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i giovani non sono figli del nulla.
> Sono figli di una famiglia e di una cultura.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEOaN7qNETI


si questo si, però persa, io che non credo di essere un'ingenua a 15 anni ne sapevo ben più di quanto non ne sapesse la mia mamma.
certo, tra il saperne e il farlo ce ne passa, cmq certe cose che sentivo a quell'età avrebbero inorridito mia mamma


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si questo si, però persa, io che non credo di essere un'ingenua a 15 anni ne sapevo ben più di quanto non ne sapesse la mia mamma.
> certo, tra il saperne e il farlo ce ne passa, cmq certe cose che sentivo a quell'età avrebbero inorridito mia mamma


 Intendevo non solo "quel" tipo di famiglia su cui ironizzano i cabarettisti, che pure esistono (penso a quel padre che si era incatenato perché il silvio non aveva mantenuto la promessa di candidare la figlia... :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma famiglie che non riescono a dialogare davvero coi figli (e non so chi ci riesca, perché i figli hanno la necessità di sospendere il dialogo per crescere), non sanno offrirgli modelli (io non perdonerò mai la buonanima per questo) e sono loro stesse vittime della cultura in cui già i quarantenni sono cresciuti.
Con cultura intendo quella in cui viviamo che è basata sul consumismo non solo materiale, ma anche delle persone e sul successo del denaro.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo non solo "quel" tipo di famiglia su cui ironizzano i cabarettisti, che pure esistono (penso a quel padre che si era incatenato perché il silvio non aveva mantenuto la promessa di candidare la figlia... :nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modelli?
Come mai gli esponenti più feroci delle BR, sono usciti tutti da famiglie bene e integerrime?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Modelli?
> Come mai gli esponenti più feroci delle BR, sono usciti tutti da famiglie bene e integerrime?


 E' un'osservazione di una banalità e ignoranza che sconforta.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un'osservazione di una banalità e ignoranza che sconforta.


Vai un po' a leggerti la letterattura psichiatrica visto che pontifichi con una sicumera che fa vomitare: non esiste nessun nesso casuale tra personalità devianti e ambiente famigliare.

da ottimi genitori possono uscire tossici, maniaci, delinquenti.

da famiglie piene di disagi delle ottime persone.

Il resto son pugnette e luoghi comuni.

Ogni essere umano ha la sua indole.

Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti come mai in famiglie con 3, 4, figli...si creeino personalità totalmente differenti.

Comunque credici...che ti costa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vai un po' a leggerti la letterattura psichiatrica visto che pontifichi con una sicumera che fa vomitare: non esiste nessun nesso casuale tra personalità devianti e ambiente famigliare.
> 
> da ottimi genitori possono uscire tossici, maniaci, delinquenti.
> 
> ...


Leggiti la letteratura psichiatrica che riguarda i tuoi disturbi.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggiti la letteratura psichiatrica che riguarda i tuoi disturbi.


Tipica risposta di chi si sta arrampicando sugli specchi...sono così ampie le variabili a cui un essere umano è sottoposto che non si sa...tu comunque segui i tuoi DOGMI...chi te lo vieta?


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Secondo me meglio che trombino parecchio piuttosto di bighellonare e diventare violenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me meglio che trombino parecchio piuttosto di bighellonare e diventare violenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La questione posta ti sembra questa?


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La questione posta ti sembra questa?


No, no..non è questa. Ma sinceramente preferisco questa società a quella in cui ai ragazzini si insegnava la nobile arte della guerra.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No, no..non è questa. Ma sinceramente preferisco questa società a quella in cui ai ragazzini si insegnava la nobile arte della guerra.
> 
> Buscopann


tranne che ora la si insegna tramite i vido giochi più truci .
che è peggio


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tranne che ora la si insegna tramite i vido giochi più truci .
> che è peggio


In effetti nascono dei guerrieri giocando alla playstation..
Infatti nei marines non ti fanno il lavaggio del cervello..Lasciano le reclute chiuse 3 mesi in una stanza a giocare con la PS3.
Per favore..non diciamo fesserie.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti nascono dei guerrieri giocando alla playstation..
> Infatti nei marines non ti fanno il lavaggio del cervello..Lasciano le reclute chiuse 3 mesi in una stanza a giocare con la PS3.
> *Per favore..non diciamo fesserie.
> *
> Buscopann


non diciamole


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

quello che mi indigna sono i 5 euro a incontro


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non diciamole


I viedogiochi non sono la causa del bullismo e della violenza. C'era molto più bullismo quando andavamo a scuola noi. allora la società era molto più violenta. Soprattutto negli anni '70. E non c'erano i videogiochi. Oggi i videogiochi rincoglioniscono e basta, ma il bambino che sta 6 ore a giocare davanti alla PS3 ha spesso la faccia da nerds e ha paura della sua ombra (mi ricordano un pò Milhouse..il bambino dei Simpson amico di Bart).
Finiamola con questi luoghi comuni, buoni solo per le speculazioni degli psicologi che altrimenti non andrebbero in tv perchè disoccupati. La violenza nasce dagli insegnamenti della società e dal contesto sociale e famigliare in cui un bambino cresce. Punto. Per un ragazzino di Secondigliano è normale ammazzare una persona per determinati motivi, indipendentemente se gioca o meno alla playstation. Per me non lo è mai stato, anche se ho avuto gentitori divorziati, ho subito i vari fenomeni del bullismo, ho giocato ai videogiochi e sono cresciuto guardandomi Ken il Guerriero.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello che mi indigna sono i 5 euro a incontro


Hai ragione..Dovrebbero chiederne molti di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

perchè dite fesserie?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

almeno la paghetta.....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

con 5 euro non ti ci compri manco le sigarette simpatiche


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con 5 euro non ti ci compri manco le sigarette simpatiche


 in tunisia si


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I viedogiochi non sono la causa del bullismo e della violenza. C'era molto più bullismo quando andavamo a scuola noi. allora la società era molto più violenta. Soprattutto negli anni '70. E non c'erano i videogiochi. Oggi i videogiochi rincoglioniscono e basta, ma il bambino che sta 6 ore a giocare davanti alla PS3 ha spesso la faccia da nerds e ha paura della sua ombra (mi ricordano un pò Milhouse..il bambino dei Simpson amico di Bart).
> Finiamola con questi luoghi comuni, buoni solo per le speculazioni degli psicologi che altrimenti non andrebbero in tv perchè disoccupati. La violenza nasce dagli insegnamenti della società e dal contesto sociale e famigliare in cui un bambino cresce. Punto. Per un ragazzino di Secondigliano è normale ammazzare una persona per determinati motivi, indipendentemente se gioca o meno alla playstation. Per me non lo è mai stato, anche se ho avuto gentitori divorziati, ho subito i vari fenomeni del bullismo, ho giocato ai videogiochi e sono cresciuto guardandomi Ken il Guerriero.
> 
> Buscopann


quoto in toto . 
avevamo alle spalle famiglie diverse , che se anche ci facevano giocare a videogiochi o ci lasciavano vedere tiger man , ci seguivano .


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

E' una società depravata quella contemporanea. Prima di sposarsi una ragazza avrà avuto 15 partner e con tuti avrà fatto sesso. E il povero futuro marito non potrà farci nulla. Spero solo per lui che non soffra come me di gelosia retroattiva.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quoto in toto .
> avevamo alle spalle famiglie diverse , che se anche ci facevano giocare a videogiochi o ci lasciavano vedere tiger man , ci seguivano .


appunto...mi sfugge qualcosa .o a te che quoti
l'alienazione crea i mostri che sparano alla folla a caso


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto...mi sfugge qualcosa .o a te che quoti
> l'alienazione *crea i mostri che sparano alla folla a caso*


cmq mia madre mi ha raccontato una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettata ai suoi tempi


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

anch'io detesto lo stavamo meglio quando stavamo peggio ma è innegabile un'attuale cultura della violenza più profonda,
volgare, indifferente, bieca , ignorante e omologata.
globale


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io detesto lo stavamo meglio quando stavamo peggio ma è innegabile un'attuale cultura della violenza più profonda,
> volgare, indifferente, bieca , ignorante e omologata.
> globale



Quoto: ignoranza e superficialità soprattutto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quoto: ignoranza e superficialità soprattutto.


vedere la morte...fra televisione, cinema e videogiochi è normale.
nei giochi di ruolo ci si identifica con chi uccide e decide la sorte degli altri...
non mi dite che è la stessa cosa di chi andava in guerra
davanti alla consolle c stanno in tenera età , senza spesso nessuno che divida loro il bene dal male


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Non ha molto senso, per me, confrontarsi con la propria generazione (anche perché ognuno si sente direttamente chiamato in causa e vi è una grande variabilità di comportamenti) né tanto meno confrontare con cosa è peggio.
Del resto siamo tutti d'accordo (o quasi) che è meglio far sesso che ammazzare, no?
Come non esserlo?
Del resto "ai miei tempi" mi ha sempre fatto venire gli sfruguglioni anche perché sono coetanee rosy bindi e cicciolina...
Io credo, però, che porsi il problema di questa società e della cultura di cui facciamo parte, sia passivamente sia attivamente, sarebbe opportuno.
La società dovrebbe migliorare e se in alcuni aspetti non è migliorata abbastanza è più utile porsi il problema piutttosto che ricordare che ai tempi dei Romani si divertivano vedendo ammazzare le persone e che le orge erano diffuse...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non ha molto senso, per me, c*onfrontarsi con la propria generazione (anche perché ognuno si sente direttamente chiamato in causa e vi è una grande variabilità di comportamenti) né tanto meno confrontare con cosa è peggio.
> Del resto siamo tutti d'accordo (o quasi) che è meglio far sesso che ammazzare, no?
> Come non esserlo?
> Del resto "ai miei tempi" mi ha sempre fatto venire gli sfruguglioni anche perché sono coetanee rosy bindi e cicciolina...
> ...


lo decidi tu?
in effetti hai detto per me.
bene


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

probabilmente non avrà senso confrontarsi però a leggere questi articoli è inevitabile.
insomma, le troiette ci saranno sempre state, per carità,  ma qua non si parla solo di troiaggine, ma di mercificare senza nessun problema il sesso per una ricarica o l'ipod.
insomma, quando i nostri nonni facevano la fame mica strombazzavano a pagamento per mangiare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> probabilmente non avrà senso confrontarsi però a leggere questi articoli è inevitabile.
> insomma, le troiette ci saranno sempre state, per carità, ma qua non si parla solo di troiaggine, ma di mercificare senza nessun problema il sesso per una ricarica o l'ipod.
> insomma, quando i nostri nonni facevano la fame mica strombazzavano a pagamento per mangiare


 Alcune sì, ma per mangiare.
Infatti è il problema che ponevo.
Come è possibile che accettiamo una cultura che produce adolescenti e preadolescenti non che fanno allegramente sesso, ma che legano la propria sicurezza alle cose, al sesso mercificato.
E vorrei cercare di capire perché delle ragazzine sentano il bisogno di esibirsi per sentirsi accettate.
Non lo so se lo facessero anche delle mie coetanee, può essere, ma questo non toglie che, per me, sia un problema.


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io detesto lo stavamo meglio quando stavamo peggio *ma è innegabile un'attuale cultura della violenza più profonda,
> volgare, indifferente, bieca , ignorante e omologata.
> globale*


Ma non è vero! Ora ci si indigna di più e certi episodi fanno più clamore proprio perchè esiste una sensibilità magiore verso la violenza e i soprusi.
Ora ci si indigna persino per la pena di morte..Fino alla fine del 1900 in Francia usavano ancora la ghigliottina. siamo una società migliore da questo punto di vista, più evoluta. E' ovvio che anche nelle società più evolute ci sono le schegge impazzite, tipo quello che entra in un supermercato e spara alla fola. solo che una volta queste cose scandalizzavano meno, proprio perchè la società era più violenta.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedere la morte...fra televisione, cinema e videogiochi è normale.
> nei giochi di ruolo ci si identifica con chi uccide e decide la sorte degli altri...
> non mi dite che è la stessa cosa di chi andava in guerra
> davanti alla consolle c stanno in tenera età , senza spesso nessuno che divida loro il bene dal male


Una volta vedevano la morte vera..sulle strade..tutti i giorni! non serviva andare in guerra..Perchè prima o poi la guerra arrivava a casa tua

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ha molto senso, per me, confrontarsi con la propria generazione (anche perché ognuno si sente direttamente chiamato in causa e vi è una grande variabilità di comportamenti) né tanto meno confrontare con cosa è peggio.
> Del resto siamo tutti d'accordo (o quasi) che è meglio far sesso che ammazzare, no?
> Come non esserlo?
> Del resto "ai miei tempi" mi ha sempre fatto venire gli sfruguglioni anche perché sono coetanee rosy bindi e cicciolina...
> ...


Hai scritto una cosa molto intelligente e condivisibile. Però credo che la facilità di costumi che affligge questa società e, di conseguenza, i giovani di oggi non sia così preoccupante come credi. A mio modo di vedere è una semplice evoluzione della pornografia. Una volta c'era il giornaletto porno, ora c'è la web-cam. Da spioni, i ragazzi di oggi sono diventati quasi gli attori.
Un pò preoccupante è la ragazzina che chiede i 5 euro a prestazione. Ma questi sono casi isolati. C'erano anche ai miei tempi. E anche allora venivano chiamate allo stesso modo

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alcune sì, ma per mangiare.
> Infatti è il problema che ponevo.
> Come è possibile che accettiamo una cultura che produce adolescenti e preadolescenti non che fanno allegramente sesso, ma che legano la propria sicurezza alle cose, al sesso mercificato.
> E vorrei cercare di capire perché delle ragazzine sentano il bisogno di esibirsi per sentirsi accettate.
> *Non lo so se lo facessero anche delle mie coetanee, può essere, ma questo non toglie che, per me, sia un problema*.


Io ho sempre pensato e continuo a pensare che tu sia una donna molto intelligente. Però secondo me hai un limite: tu vedi sempre un problema in qualsiasi cosa che non ti appartiene. Mi viene in mente la nostra eterna discussione sulle coppie aperte ad esempio. Mi ricordi un pò quelle persone che considerano i gay dei "malati" o degli individui che hanno dei problemi e che vanno aiutati. Dato che tu sei una persona che non ritiene i gay degli individui problematici, dovresti proiettare il tuo modo di ragionare anche a ciò che ti è difficile capire perchè è lontano anni luce dai tuoi valori.
Sul fatto che lo facessero anche le tue coetanee..stai tranquilla che lo facevano. L'esibizionismo è sempre esistito. Non esiste donna che non lo sia. E' nel codice genetico del sesso femminile. Internet, le web-cam e tutto il resto hanno messo a disposizione della massa ciò che prima era non era possibile. Anche perchè esibirsi dietro lo scudo di un monitor garantisce l'anonimità.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

*Buscopann*

fosse anche come dici tu non è che se un fenomeno c'è sempre stato sia per questo meno esecrabile e negativo.

Una sera durante una discussione sulla pedofilia uno tirò fuori la solita storia degli antichi greci che si trombavano i ragazzini ed era nella norma- Non certo per giustificarlo eh? ma per dire che era un fenomeno vecchio come il mondo.

Chissenfrega?? cosa c'entra col fatto che mi vengano i brividi quando sento di un pedofilo oggi??
davano anche in pasto ai leoni i cristiani...non per questo lo ritengo umano e giusto.

L'evoluzione sta anche nell'allontanarsi da comportamenti miseri non adeguare i mezzi per arrivarci per vie traverse o più semplici.

una volta vedevamo la morte??? Io te e la nostra generazione non l'abbiamo vista per niente.(o almeno molto meno)

Oggi la morte ce la sbattono in faccia in ogni salsa e ci si abitua a conviverci e a passare oltre.

Il senso della vita e lo sprezzo per la vita, il disvalore che oggi tanto le danno ,per fortuna o purtroppo non c'è mai stato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato e continuo a pensare che tu sia una donna molto intelligente. Però secondo me hai un limite: tu vedi sempre un problema in qualsiasi cosa che non ti appartiene. Mi viene in mente la nostra eterna discussione sulle coppie aperte ad esempio. Mi ricordi un pò quelle persone che considerano i gay dei "malati" o degli individui che hanno dei problemi e che vanno aiutati. Dato che tu sei una persona che non ritiene i gay degli individui problematici, dovresti proiettare il tuo modo di ragionare anche a ciò che ti è difficile capire perchè è lontano anni luce dai tuoi valori.
> Sul fatto che lo facessero anche le tue coetanee..stai tranquilla che lo facevano. L'esibizionismo è sempre esistito. Non esiste donna che non lo sia. E' nel codice genetico del sesso femminile. Internet, le web-cam e tutto il resto hanno messo a disposizione della massa ciò che prima era non era possibile. Anche perchè esibirsi dietro lo scudo di un monitor garantisce l'anonimità.
> 
> Buscopann


Quel che per me è un problema comporta un'assunzione di responsabilità.
Se non mi ponessi problemi di responsabilità educativa non sarei quella che sono.
E costituisce un problema, è vero, quel che non capisco e mi sembra segno di un modo di vivere che non porti serenità.
Ovvio che ognuno fa le scelte che crede, una volta adulto, però nello specifico si parlava di minori che non hanno gli strumenti per compiere scelte consapevoli e possono compierle sulla spinta di un ambiente e di una cultura che li porta a fare cose che lasceranno un segno negativo in loro.
Se la tolleranza dei comportamenti altrui diventa relativismo assoluto e mancanza di critica nei confronti della società l'unico limite diventa l'omicidio, forse.
Se, come giustamenti dici, la società è diventata più sensibile nei confronti della violenza e vi è diffusa (non abbastanza per me) indignazione nei confronti della violenza e della pena di morte, è stato perché vi è stata una progressiva assunzione di responsabilità educativa che ha trasmesso queste idee.
Io penso che non vi sia ancora sufficiente capacità di indignarsi e e di assumersi responsabilità educativa nei confronti delle nuove generazioni.
I giovani li vedo abbandonati in balia di una cultura che non li aiuta a formarsi.
Anzi credo che si diffonda sensibilità solo settorialmente nei confronti di comportamenti che non comportano un consumo e un guadagno legale.

Faccio un esempio. Ci si indigna per la prostituzione minorile, ma si è tollerante al compimento dei 18 anni e anzi si discute come governarla che è solo un modo per dire come guadagnarci, come se una persona potesse decidere liberamente di prostituirsi a 18 anni se non avesse vissuto esperienze da minore che l'hanno portata a questa "scelta".
E' chiaro che è inevitabile porre un limite oltre il quale si è considerati maggiorenni (limite che si è abbassato rispetto a tempi in cui si era maggiorenni a 21, ma ci si poteva sposare a 14 o 12!!!! E su questo ci sarebbe da riflettere), ma non so se quel che si considera aberrante per un minore debba essere considerato positivo per un maggiorenne.
La tolleranza è talvolta un modo per scaricarsi di una responsabilità.
La condividi certo se si parla di violenza, di razzismo, mentre sul piano sessuale consideri ogni comportamento solo una scelta libera individuale, ma le scelte possono essere mai libere? Non sono forse il risultato di una vita e delle esperienze vissute?
Non ci dovrebbe preoccupare di offrire ai minori occasioni di esperienze positive?
La nostra cultura condiziona in modo negativo la formazione dei giovani?
Non mi interessa più o meno rispetto al passato, mi interessa qui ora e il futuro e se si può fare meglio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fosse anche come dici tu non è che se un fenomeno c'è sempre stato sia per questo meno esecrabile e negativo.
> 
> Una sera durante una discussione sulla pedofilia uno tirò fuori la solita storia degli antichi greci che si trombavano i ragazzini ed era nella norma- Non certo per giustificarlo eh? ma per dire che era un fenomeno vecchio come il mondo.
> 
> ...


Stiamo parlando di comportamenti consenzienti. La pedofilia è un abuso e un crimine schifoso

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di comportamenti consenzienti. La pedofilia è un abuso e un crimine schifoso
> 
> Buscopann


 Consenzienti a 14 anni è relativo... 
Basta avere memoria per ricordare come per avere l'accettazione del gruppo si sono fatte cose che da adulti consideriamo stupide o cattive o autolesioniste.


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2009)

*scusate*

ma la società siamo noi. I minori hanno dei genitori responsabili dei loro atteggiamenti.


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che per me è un problema comporta un'assunzione di responsabilità.
> Se non mi ponessi problemi di responsabilità educativa non sarei quella che sono.
> E costituisce un problema, è vero, quel che non capisco e mi sembra segno di un modo di vivere che non porti serenità.
> Ovvio che ognuno fa le scelte che crede, una volta adulto, però nello specifico si parlava di minori che non hanno gli strumenti per compiere scelte consapevoli e possono compierle sulla spinta di un ambiente e di una cultura che li porta a fare cose che lasceranno un segno negativo in loro.
> ...


Consividendo buona parte di quello che hai scritto, non condivido però la proiezione del tuo discorso sui comportamenti sessuali degli adolescenti di oggi.
Secondo me l'esibizionismo è un gioco erotico. E il fatto che si stia sempre più abbassando l'età del primo rapporto sessuale o che si stiano diffondendo alcuni comportamenti ritenuti in un certo senso "scandalosi" dalle generazioni precedenti mi sembra che sia solo una grande conquista sociale. Significa che c'è più libertà e meno paura di esprimere la propria sessualità. Secondo me è estremamente presuntuoso ritenere che due adolescenti che si toccano in web-cam mentre si guardano l'uno con l'altra non abbiano i mezzi per capire cosa stanno facendo. Si stanno divertendo..punto. Non ci vedo nessun pericolo per la società in tali gesti e modi di fare. Mi sembra che faccia tutto parte della normale crescita dell'individuo. Internet ha solo accelerato la scoperta del sesso. Ed è giusto che sia così, perchè accanto a questi comportamenti che ritieni sconvenienti gli adolescenti imparano anche a usare gli anticoncezionali, cosa che era assolutamente tabù anche solo recarsi in farmacia a comprarli 20 anni fa.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Consenzienti a 14 anni è relativo...
> Basta avere memoria per ricordare come per avere l'accettazione del gruppo si sono fatte cose che da adulti consideriamo stupide o cattive o autolesioniste.


I rimorsi ce li avremo anche a 70 anni. Fa parte della crescita.
A 14 anni un ragazzo è consenziente. Che sia capace di godere pienamente di quello che fa è un discorso, ma che sappia cosa sta facendo mi sembra palese.
Io da genitore mi focalizzerei su altri discorsi, copme il problema della droga, dell'alcool e della violenza, minacce ben più gravi delle pippe, reali o virtuali che siano.

Buscopann


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Per me il problema è dei meta messaggi. Ogni cultura ha i propri sistemi di riferimento. Per esempio in Grecia antica, oltre al fenomeno della omosessualità pedofila, abbiamo il concetto di bellezza unicamente maschile, e un sistema di controllo delle nascite per noi aberrante. Tu donna partorivi. Se il padre accoglieva il figlio, il figlio viveva, se il padre non lo accoglieva veniva gettato dalla rupe di Leucade.

A me è capitato di adolescenti che al bar sottocasa, facevano capire che per una ricarica, mi avrebbero fatto un soffocone...come dite voi...ma l'ha cosa non mi ha per nulla imbarazzato. ( Persa ferma non ho detto che ci sono stato ok? Nessuna pedofilia, nessuna istigazione alla prostituzione ecc...)...

Io ho solo capito che per lei, fare sta roba era come era per me chiedere un bacio in cambio di un gelato tanti anni fa.

Poi un allievo di seconda media, mi ha mostrato cosa ha sul cellulare...

Ho capito...che...la sessualità degli adolescenti di oggi è totalmente diversa dalla mia...in cui non so...a 18 anni c'era il rito di andare in una sala a luce rossa, per poi fare trovare all'uscita del cinema le ragazze a sbugiardarlo...

I ragazzi, in pratica, giocano, ad imitare quello che vedono nei video.

Mentre ai miei tempi, che so la pornografia era na roba ultratrasgressiva e da uomini, oggi...per una tredicenne femmina è acqua fresca...

Ma da quello che ho capito, per loro, il sesso, è totalmente slegato dal mondo dei sentimenti. Na roba che si fa...in compagnia, per divertirsi. 

Manca l'intimità. Ma c'è naturalezza e non volgarità.

Quello che non entra in queste zucche vuote, è che il sesso, porta alle gravidanze...

Per il resto, non mi pare giusto stigmatizzare questi comportamenti finchè sono tra adolescenti...

I discorsi cambiano...se il rapporto è tra adolescente e adulto..

Quella della ricarica mi fece una tenerezza incredibile...non aveva il briciolo di malizia...

Le dissi...dai cresci, diventa donna, poi ne parliamo.

Si offese da matti.


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fosse anche come dici tu non è che se un fenomeno c'è sempre stato sia per questo meno esecrabile e negativo.
> 
> Una sera durante una discussione sulla pedofilia uno tirò fuori la solita storia degli antichi greci che si trombavano i ragazzini ed era nella norma- Non certo per giustificarlo eh? ma per dire che era un fenomeno vecchio come il mondo.
> 
> ...


Ne sei sicura? Beh...ritiewniti fortunata ad essere vissuta a cavallo tra il XX° e il XXI° secolo. Se nascevi qualche anno prima rischiavi di finire bruciata sul rogo se ti trovavano una voglia sul braccio. In effetti a quell'epoca avevano un grande rispetto per la vita..Che oggi ce lo sognamo!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Per me il problema è dei meta messaggi. Ogni cultura ha i propri sistemi di riferimento. Per esempio in Grecia antica, oltre al fenomeno della omosessualità pedofila, abbiamo il concetto di bellezza unicamente maschile, e un sistema di controllo delle nascite per noi aberrante. Tu donna partorivi. Se il padre accoglieva il figlio, il figlio viveva, se il padre non lo accoglieva veniva gettato dalla rupe di Leucade.
> 
> A me è capitato di adolescenti che al bar sottocasa, facevano capire che per una ricarica, mi avrebbero fatto un soffocone...come dite voi...ma l'ha cosa non mi ha per nulla imbarazzato. ( Persa ferma non ho detto che ci sono stato ok? Nessuna pedofilia, nessuna istigazione alla prostituzione ecc...)...
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Consividendo buona parte di quello che hai scritto, non condivido però la proiezione del tuo discorso sui comportamenti sessuali degli adolescenti di oggi.
> Secondo me l'esibizionismo è un gioco erotico. E il fatto che si stia sempre più abbassando l'età del primo rapporto sessuale o che si stiano diffondendo alcuni comportamenti ritenuti in un certo senso "scandalosi" dalle generazioni precedenti mi sembra che sia solo una grande conquista sociale. Significa che c'è più libertà e meno paura di esprimere la propria sessualità. Secondo me è estremamente presuntuoso ritenere che due adolescenti che si toccano in web-cam mentre si guardano l'uno con l'altra non abbiano i mezzi per capire cosa stanno facendo. Si stanno divertendo..punto. Non ci vedo nessun pericolo per la società in tali gesti e modi di fare. Mi sembra che faccia tutto parte della normale crescita dell'individuo. Internet ha solo accelerato la scoperta del sesso. Ed è giusto che sia così, perchè accanto a questi comportamenti che ritieni sconvenienti gli adolescenti imparano anche a usare gli anticoncezionali, cosa che era assolutamente tabù anche solo recarsi in farmacia a comprarli 20 anni fa.
> 
> Buscopann


Gli anticoncezionali si compravano tranquillamente quarantanni fa.
Te lo garantisco.



Buscopann ha detto:


> I rimorsi ce li avremo anche a 70 anni. Fa parte della crescita.
> A 14 anni un ragazzo è consenziente. Che sia capace di godere pienamente di quello che fa è un discorso, ma che sappia cosa sta facendo mi sembra palese.
> Io da genitore mi focalizzerei su altri discorsi, come il problema della droga, dell'alcool e della violenza, minacce ben più gravi delle pippe, reali o virtuali che siano.
> 
> Buscopann


Tu estrapoli i comportamenti sessuali dalla cultura io li vedo nella globalità della persona e della cultura.
Ho già cercato di evitare il "ben altro", perché non è che far rientrare il comportamento sessuale nella cultura è isolarlo dagli altri problemi e non affrontarli, anzi.
Tu sei sempre meno sul forum (bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), ma ho aperto altre discussioni sull'alcol o sui comportamenti adulti che mi fanno ipotizzare che tutto faccia parte di una cultura del consumo.
Le notizie che hanno dato lo spunto alla discussione non si riferiscono a due ragazzini che vivono le loro prime esperienze sentimentali/sessuali e utilizzano la chat o la web cam o il cellulare come Eloisa e Abelardo usavano la forma scritta (...dopo quando non avevano più modo di farlo dal vivo), si parla di prostituzione minorile (che ritengo tristissimo sia per chi si prostituisce, sia per chi ne fruisce) di diffusione di immagini a scopo pornografico ecc.
So benissimo che non è una novità; nella mia prima esperienza d'nsegnamento (ehm 34 anni fa) mi fu segnalato di non mandare in bagno una ragazzina durante le ore di lezione proprio per questo motivo. Ma si trattava di una ragazzina che proveniva da una realtà degradata di cui la scuola e i servizi si erano fatti carico. Non si trattava di gioiosa esplorazione del sesso.
Se oggi certi comportamenti vengono segnalati in situazioni che non vengono riconosciute di degrado familiare e sociale io mi domando cosa può averle causate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Per me il problema è dei meta messaggi. Ogni cultura ha i propri sistemi di riferimento. Per esempio in Grecia antica, oltre al fenomeno della omosessualità pedofila, abbiamo il concetto di bellezza unicamente maschile, e un sistema di controllo delle nascite per noi aberrante. Tu donna partorivi. Se il padre accoglieva il figlio, il figlio viveva, se il padre non lo accoglieva veniva gettato dalla rupe di Leucade.
> 
> A me è capitato di adolescenti che al bar sottocasa, facevano capire che per una ricarica, mi avrebbero fatto un soffocone...come dite voi...ma l'ha cosa non mi ha per nulla imbarazzato. ( Persa ferma non ho detto che ci sono stato ok? Nessuna pedofilia, nessuna istigazione alla prostituzione ecc...)...
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto
> 
> Buscopann


 Ma cosa state dicendo che una quattordicenne che offre un pompino per una ricarica vive il sesso con naturalezza e senza volgarità?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto
> 
> Buscopann


Speriamo che Persa non ti faccia bannare allora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Speriamo che Persa non ti faccia bannare allora


 C'è poco da ridere dici cose ripugnanti.
Se davvero fossi come ti descrivi sarebbe preoccupante detto da un padre.
Ma sei certamente un personaggio e c'è speranza che tu possa maturare.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa state dicendo che una quattordicenne che offre un pompino per una ricarica vive il sesso con naturalezza e senza volgarità?!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stiamo solo dicendo...che forse, questa lo vive in maniera diversa da te, e che tu non puoi imporre a tutto l'universo femminile di vivere il sesso come lo vivi tu. Se alla ragazzina sta bene così...ok...

Ma guarda sai che sta ragazzina era tutta acqua e sapone...quella che gioca nell'oratorio parrocchiale...che non pensi che vada in giro come na battona...

Penso che il problema sarebbe se io a 42 anni, chiedo un rapporto orale, a una 14enne, e in cambio offro una ricarica...
Non trovi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Stiamo solo dicendo...che forse, questa lo vive in maniera diversa da te, e che tu non puoi imporre a tutto l'universo femminile di vivere il sesso come lo vivi tu. Se alla ragazzina sta bene così...ok...
> 
> Ma guarda sai che sta ragazzina era tutta acqua e sapone...quella che gioca nell'oratorio parrocchiale...che non pensi che vada in giro come na battona...
> 
> ...


 Ma non capisci i fingi di non capire?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di comportamenti consenzienti. La pedofilia è un abuso e un crimine schifoso
> 
> Buscopann


ai tempi ai quali accennavo non sai se non fossero o meno consenzienti e ,come ti ha detto persa, non mi sembra che a 14 anni oggi si sia capaci di valutare o meno dei comportamenti sessuali.
Che commenti fai?
mah


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è poco da ridere dici cose ripugnanti.
> Se davvero fossi come ti descrivi sarebbe preoccupante detto da un padre.
> Ma sei certamente un personaggio e c'è speranza che tu possa maturare.


Ripugnanti solo ai tuoi occhi, come vedi a buscopan non sono sembrate tali. Anche tu quando definisci "buonanima" tuo ex.marito sei ripugnante, e te l'ho perfino spiegato il perchè. Perchè io ho visto con i miei occhi morire in ospedale, una ragazza che amavo. E so, che a te, di questo mio dolore, non te ne può fregar di meno. Perchè tanto tu hai deciso che quelli come me, non sanno cosa sia il dolore. 

Il dolore universale, è il marito di Persa che la cornifica...

Cristo in croce è stato niente..

Questo è il punto.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ai tempi ai quali accennavo non sai se non fossero o meno consenzienti e ,come ti ha detto persa, non mi sembra che a 14 anni oggi si sia capaci di valutare o meno dei comportamenti sessuali.
> Che commenti fai?
> mah


Ma infatti Asu...io a sta ragazzina ho riso in faccia, le ho dato un buffetto sulla guancia e le ho detto..." Torna a studiare va..."

Ma credimi conosco benissimo i suoi genitori...e so che sto atteggiamento qua non viene dalla famiglia...ma dal gruppo di amichette...

Loro vedono solo , un sistema pratico e poco faticoso, per guadagnarsi la beneamata ricarica...che c'entra il sesso ???


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I rimorsi ce li avremo anche a 70 anni. Fa parte della crescita.
> A 14 anni un ragazzo è consenziente. Che sia capace di godere pienamente di quello che fa è un discorso, ma che sappia cosa sta facendo mi sembra palese.
> Io da genitore mi focalizzerei su altri discorsi, copme il problema della droga, dell'alcool e della violenza, minacce ben più gravi delle pippe, reali o virtuali che siano.
> 
> Buscopann


ma cosa stai dicendo???
quindi una 13enne che va con un 50enne ,se consenziente , sa cosa sta  facendo??
Ma poi libertà sessuale de che?? si vede infatti come sono sereni e appagati di tutta sta libertà..leggi qualche rivista per ragazzi,lettere di adolescenti e dimmi che sono coscienti e sanno quel che fanno.
oggi si tromba senza manco dirsi il nome..sai che libertà.
Mi sa che abbiamo concezioni diverse di libertà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti Asu...io a sta ragazzina ho riso in faccia, le ho dato un buffetto sulla guancia e le ho detto..." Torna a studiare va..."
> 
> Ma credimi conosco benissimo i suoi genitori...e so che sto atteggiamento qua non viene dalla famiglia...ma dal gruppo di amichette...
> 
> *Loro vedono solo , un sistema pratico e poco faticoso, per guadagnarsi la beneamata ricarica...che c'entra il sesso *???


Allora è prostituzione e non sesso vissuto con naturalezza!!
Il sesso è il mezzo che viene considerato utile per raggiungere un fine consumistico e risibile.

Ma lo vedi che non sai neanche reggere il personaggio?


Ho fatto bene a non metterti in ignore. Certe affermazione vanno lette!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti Asu...io a sta ragazzina ho riso in faccia, le ho dato un buffetto sulla guancia e le ho detto..." Torna a studiare va..."
> 
> Ma credimi conosco benissimo i suoi genitori...e so che sto atteggiamento qua non viene dalla famiglia...ma dal gruppo di amichette...
> 
> Loro vedono solo , un sistema pratico e poco faticoso, per guadagnarsi la beneamata ricarica...che c'entra il sesso ???


poniamo che la ragazzina acqua sapone fosse tua figlia o di buscopann, e che il 42 enne non fossi tu ma uno che invece del buffetti il soffocone l'accettava e con gran sua soddisfazione.
Sempre intenerito?sempre così aperto??
siete ridicoli.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

vi ricordo che per pedofilia in italia s'intende un adulto che ha rapporti sessuali con un  minore , *che il minore sia consenziente o meno.*
Vediamo di ricordarcelo.
Perchè se oggi dilaga in questa maniera schifosa è anche perchè le ragazzine libere di oggi SONO CONSENZIENTI E LIBERE di prostituirsi per la ricarichina e il jeans di marca e incontrano tanti zietti che invece del buffetto se le trombano.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo???
> quindi una 13enne che va con un 50enne ,se consenziente , sa cosa sta facendo??
> Ma poi libertà sessuale de che?? si vede infatti come sono sereni e appagati di tutta sta libertà..leggi qualche rivista per ragazzi,lettere di adolescenti e dimmi che sono coscienti e sanno quel che fanno.
> oggi si tromba senza manco dirsi il nome..sai che libertà.
> Mi sa che abbiamo concezioni diverse di libertà.


Busco...ha ragione Asu...non sono affatto coscienti.
Ripeto un conto è cosa fanno gli adolescenti tra di loro...o i bambini...che io a 7 anni davo 10lire all'amichetta della dottrina se mi mostrava la fritoleta, ( e oggi quando c'incontriamo ridiamo come pazzi di questa cosa...e lei fa...ora non te la cavi con meno di diecimila euro). 
Un conto è tra adolescente ( che non sa) e adulto scafatissimo. 

La prova che non siano coscienti è questa: Alcuni anni fa, avevo un'allieva tredicenne...che giocava a competere con la madre. Dato che si era accorta che io in pratica avevo occhi solo per sua madre, iniziò a fare cose strane...e provocatorie...del tipo..." Hai visto che bel seno che ho?" Spingendo ben avanti il busto...

Non le ho mai dato corda...nè rimproverata...

Oggi a 19 anni, ancora si scusa...delle sue bravate di adolescente...e mi dice..." Mi scusi, maestro, non mi rendevo conto!"....e io..." Lo so, so che sei una brava ragazza!"....

A 13 anni si immaginava di essere chissàcchè...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> poniamo che la ragazzina acqua sapone fosse tua figlia o di buscopann, e che il 42 enne non fossi tu ma uno che invece del buffetti il soffocone l'accettava e con gran sua soddisfazione.
> Sempre intenerito?sempre così aperto??
> siete ridicoli.


E cosa proponi? Sono un ingenuo. Io ho sempre pensato che non esista sulla terra un adulto che accetti il soffocone. Non ho malizia.
Cosa dovrei fare con mia figlia?

Capisci bene Asu, che se lei facesse di ste robe, io non lo saprei mai.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi ricordo che per pedofilia in italia s'intende un adulto che ha rapporti sessuali con un minore , *che il minore sia consenziente o meno.*
> Vediamo di ricordarcelo.
> Perchè se oggi dilaga in questa maniera schifosa è anche perchè le ragazzine libere di oggi SONO CONSENZIENTI E LIBERE di prostituirsi per la ricarichina e il jeans di marca e incontrano tanti zietti che invece del buffetto se le trombano.


Tu dici?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora è prostituzione e non sesso vissuto con naturalezza!!
> Il sesso è il mezzo che viene considerato utile per raggiungere un fine consumistico e risibile.
> 
> Ma lo vedi che non sai neanche reggere il personaggio?
> ...


Ti ripeto. E vedi di connettere il cervello. Se una viene a propormi un soffocone come se fosse, mi offri na sigaretta...io capisco...che sta qua...non capisce niente del sesso, che per lei fare un soffocone è come che so...passarmi una tazzina o un bicchiere,,,capisci?

Sei tu quella che tira su tutto sto can can. 

Figuriamoci se sta qua si sente prostituta.
Figuriamoci se sa cosa sia la prostituzione.

Lei ha solo un video di un pompino sul cellulare, passatole dalle amiche.
Vedono che l'uomo in questione impazzisce per sta roba.
Ergo è bello fare pompini. 
Questo capisce. Ok?

O cerchi di guardare il mondo con i loro occhi...o non capirai mai una benamata mazza del mondo degli adolescenti...ok?

Pensa...che pensano che noi, i vecchi...ste robe non le facciamo...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A 14 anni un ragazzo è consenziente. Che sia capace di godere pienamente di quello che fa è un discorso, ma che sappia cosa sta facendo mi sembra palese.
> 
> 
> Buscopann





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Busco...ha ragione Asu...non sono affatto coscienti.
> .


mettetevi d'accordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E cosa proponi? Sono un ingenuo. Io ho sempre pensato che non esista sulla terra un adulto che accetti il soffocone. Non ho malizia.
> Cosa dovrei fare con mia figlia?
> 
> Capisci bene Asu, che se lei facesse di ste robe, io non lo saprei mai.


ma che cazzo dici lord??
non esiste sulla faccia della terra un adulto che accetti un soffocone??
se non vuoi proprio guardare dietro l'angolo ( e si che ne avresti da guardare) guarda in thailandia e in paesi dove gli adulti ci vanno apposta ad offire soldi a ragazzine per un soffocone. E loro, siccome hanno fame e vogliono le stesse cazzatine che vogliono i ragazzini ci vanno eccome.
Anche lì sono consenzienti sai?
le ho viste io abbracciare i vecchietti generosi.
Una roba da vomito.
Sull'ultima frase poi...mi viene da stare male...
Non sapresti niente un cazzo. Se invece di parcheggiare sti figli e ci si parlasse un po' veramente si saprebbero eccome queste cose.
Ma fa comodo non sapere a volte sai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Sono disgusta dal fatto che un nick che si presenta come uomo adulto (e padre) utilizzi in modo disgustoso l'argomento per crogiolarsi con finta ingenuità (contraddicendosi in continuazione come è solito) all'idea di ragazzine che si prostituiscono.
Le ripetute descrizioni dell'approccio e la sottovalutazione della gravità delle affermazioni, mi fanno decidere di fare ciò che non ho mai fatto: chiudere il thread.
Faccio questo allo scopo di non offrire ulteriore spazio per tali aberranti affermazioni al limte del legale.
Naturalmente ho segnalato i post a cui mi riferisco.


----------

